# You must be the tallest in class



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I want to know what "must" can be translated into Finnish, in a sense "I assume that this is the case!"

Sinä olet kai pisin luokassasi! (?)


----------



## Hakro

Sinä olet kai/varmaankin pisin luoka*ll*asi!


----------



## pearho

I believe "sinun täyttyy" would work in this context too, just like eng. _must_ and sw. _måste_:
Sinun täyttyy (kai/varmaankin) olla luokkasi pisin!

Or would that be taken as an admonition, strange as it may be?


----------



## Hakro

pearho said:


> I believe "sinun täy*t*yy" would work in this context too, just like eng. _must_ and sw. _måste_:
> Sinun täy*t*yy (kai/varmaankin) olla luokkasi pisin!


This is used in spoken language but it's considered a bad anglicism.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Hakro said:


> This is used in spoken language but it's considered a bad anglicism.


Really? I never thought of it that way. It sounds perfectly acceptable to my ear. This meaning is also listed in dictionaries.


----------



## Hakro

I've learned that _täytyä_ should always be replaceable by _olla pakko, olla välttämätöntä_. This is possible also in the examples of SuomiSanakirja (point 7.) but it would sound very strange in the original sentence of EVOO. At least I would never use _täytyä_ here.

(By the way, is there an English word for _svetisismi_? I couldn't find.)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Sinun *täytyy* olla luokkasi pisin oppilas!_ is fine with me. As for "svetisismi" in English, I don't have the vaguest idea.


----------



## sakvaka

_Taitaa_ is another possible verb in this context. Language learners often forget it since it is one of the Finnish modal verbs that doesn't have a good one-word translation into other languages.

_Taidat olla luokkasi pisin_. ('I guess/think you are...', 'it seems possible to me that you are...', 'you are probably...')


----------



## pearho

How about the potential mode, _lienet luokkasi pisin_?


----------



## Hakro

pearho said:


> How about the potential mode, _lienet luokkasi pisin_?


Just perfect, in my opinion.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> I've learned that _täytyä_ should always be replaceable by _olla pakko, olla välttämätöntä_. This is possible also in the examples of SuomiSanakirja (point 7.) but it would sound very strange in the original sentence of EVOO. At least I would never use _täytyä_ here.
> 
> (By the way, is there an English word for _svetisismi_? I couldn't find.)



"Sveticism".


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> "Sveticism".


Thanks, Gavril. I was doubtful about "Sveticism" and "Svedicism" and "Sweticism" and "Swedicism".


----------



## hullu_saksalainen

For me "_lienet luokkasi pisin"_ is much friendlier than _"Sinun pitää/täyttää/on pakko"_ and leaves the possibility of an exception open
(You should stay in your class, but if you have an urgent need,...)
(You have to/must stay in your class!over and out!)
Or do I see it wrongly?


----------

